

Ask HN: What is a pain point you have? - Jeremy1026

I am in a bit of a rut in terms of a project to work on. Please share some of your current pain points so that I might be able to help tackle them.
======
gamechangr
search the old feeds. I see this question posted regularly. I think people get
tired of answering it, but those older threads are out there.

